# Rooster



## Fishcricker (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is a picture of our new Betta. His name is Rooster.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I am sure he is pretty, even if I cant see him! 
Congrats on the new betta!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Aww, I can't see your picture, I'm sure he is very pretty though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry, I can't see one either.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't think the pictures posted right.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I can't see it  
I demand you post it again.....just kidding lol (or am I?). Naw, I just wanna see your fish


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

same!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We want pics! We want pics!! lol


----------



## Fishcricker (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Fishcricker (Feb 16, 2008)

Here he is. Took me a little while to get the pic to go.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

tiny pic, but adorable betta! he has really nice coloring! Where did u find him?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow! He is a beauty! What great colors!


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

...i dont see it either... but im sure hes still pretty!!


----------

